# Asus Zonar HDAV 1.3 Sound Card + Rew????



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

Has anyone had success using this sound card with REW?

If so would you please give details.

Thanks

Rew


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have installed REW and an having one basic problem; when I go to do the sound card loop-back I don't get any signal in the Out bargraph.

I have the following under "Soundcard" settings:

"Output Device and Output" Speakers (Asus Zonar HDAV 1.3 Audio Device) and "Default Input" selected.

"Input Device and Input" Line In (Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 Audio and "Default Input"

The Left and Right bargraphs appear to be reading but nothing on the Out.

I can fake the SPL cal and use Measure and it works.

Any ideas? I know this is a new card and still not finalized but..

Thanks
Rew


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Output Device and Output" Speakers (Asus Zonar HDAV 1.3 Audio Device) and "Default Input" selected


Default Input?

Why not select line-out......

brucek


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

brucek said:


> Default Input?
> 
> Why not select line-out......
> 
> brucek


The only option available in the drop-down box is Default under Output,

Input seems fine. just no Output to see as a input.

Rew


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Could you post a picture of your settings page.......


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

brucek said:


> Could you post a picture of your settings page.......


Here it is









Thanks for your help!
Rew


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Windows isn't allowing level control of the card from the REW interface, so could we see what your Windows Recording and Playback Mixers look like? (they will control the levels)

Here's an example of the Recording and Playback Mixers set up properly. Are yours set this way? Assuming XP...

Playback Mixer








Recording Mixer








brucek


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am using Vista32 but here they are:


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is Asus Driver Info:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Oops, I just thought of something.

This is a high end card, and you may be using ASIO drivers instead of Windows WDM drivers.

Java (which REW uses) only supports WDM drivers for audio under Windows, not ASIO. So you have to ensure the card uses WDM drivers (if available).

brucek


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am not sure but when I look at the driver inf, it calls out wdm audio entries. I'll post it here and maybe you can tell better than me.

View attachment XonarHDAV - Copy.txt


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I'll post it here and maybe you can tell better than me.


I'll ask John (author of REW) to have a look...


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks!!

Rew


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi, If you connect a loopback and just make a measurement do you get a sensible result? Do all the VU meters work on the measurement panel when making a measurement? Are there any errors in the REW log files? The location of the log files is shown in the REW About... menu.


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

JohnM said:


> Hi, If you connect a loopback and just make a measurement do you get a sensible result? Do all the VU meters work on the measurement panel when making a measurement? Are there any errors in the REW log files? The location of the log files is shown in the REW About... menu.


This is how I have it setup:

- Left Front Speaker out to Left Line-In
- Opening Setting, Soundcard and Attempt Cal, I don't see any signal in the Out Bargraph
- I do see low readings in the Left / Right Bargraphs

Yet if I fake SPL Cal and perform a measurement I do get a Frequency Sweep Graph which looks about right for loopback.

Here is debug log

View attachment soundcard_debug.txt


Thanks
Rew


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The debug logs are named roomeq_wizard0.log.txt, roomeq_wizard1.log.txt etc and are generally in a subdirectory called REW in your home directory, but the REW About dialog shows the actual location.


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, I saw them but all of them have only one entry which was Rew starting with time and date. No information beyond that.

Rew


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you tried selecting the REW pulldown Settings option and selecting Delete Settings and Shutdown.

Then also select the Right channel rather than the Left channel that you're using.

brucek


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, multiple times. Have used it to reset everything in hopes to get it all to work.

Rew


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

> Yet if I fake SPL Cal and perform a measurement I do get a Frequency Sweep Graph which looks about right for loopback


Can you post screenshots of the response you get, along with screenshots from the Impulse Response and Scope graph pages please.


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

Just got home from work and will do a little latter tonight

Thanks
Rew


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

Here they are:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The plots all look fine, I'd say just go ahead and make measurements and don't worry about the meters. The soundcard response is flat enough and extends low enough that you don't need a cal file.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Huh, that's the first time I've seen this happen. The soundcard.cal file is fine, and all appears to be working great except the meters aren't working. Weird.

You'll have to use the scope as a check on your input level (in lieu of the input meter). The dark red is the input. Be sure it doesn't clip. If it does, turn down the input a bit and remeasure....

brucek


----------



## Rew452 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks to you both; will work some more tonight and next few day and will let you know how it goes.

I know the drivers are more like Release Candidates then finals and I suspect they still need tweaking. They should have some new ones in the near future which hopefully will correct this.

Rew


----------

